# Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?



## Schleien-Stefan (11. September 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe am Wochenende bei einem Kumpel den oben genannten Swinger gesehen und fand ihn echt klasse, wesetlich besser als meine NoName-Teile, die funktionieren zwar auch, aber den Fox fand ich klasse...

1. Wo kauft man so was günstig? Ebay liegt bei 26€, hat jemand einen Tip wo eventuell no günstiger dranzukommen ist?

2. Gibt es da eventuell noch andere empfehlenswerte Alternativen? Der Klappmechanismus ist echt gut durchdacht, Verarbitung top... Hat sowas auch noch ein anderer Hersteller im programm?

Wäre klasse wenn Ihr Tips für mich habt!

CU SS


----------



## Pilkman (11. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

Hi,

der MKII von Fox ist in seiner Art eigentlich einzigartig, der Klappmechanismus ist wirklich sehr gut durchdacht und funktionell bei allen Arten von Schnüren.

Ich habe mir meine Euroswinger auch wieder auf den MKII-Auslösemechanismus umgebaut, ist einfach genial.

Ergo: Fox MKII-Swinger = klare Kaufempfehlung! #6

26 Euro für den Einzelswinger sind auch der beste Preis, den ich finden konnte. Aktuell sind aber bei Ebay Auktionen am Laufen mit Mindestgebot 21,99 Euro. Probieren.

Ich würde Dir aber eh empfehlen, nach einem 3er Presentation Set Ausschau zu halten, die gibt es teilweise auch für 75 bis 80 Euro. Da hast Du gleich einen schützenden Koffer bzw. Case dabei, der Aufpreis ist minimal. Wiederverkaufswert bei Presentation Sets ist auch vergleichsweise besser.


----------



## PROLOGIC (11. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

Hi

@Pilkman:
dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen!

Hab zwar die Euroswinger aber bin mit denen bis jetzt auch 100%ig zufrieden.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## LordHelmchen (11. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/3er-SET-SWINGER-...7662113QQihZ002QQcategoryZ30755QQcmdZViewItem

Die sollen ja auch sehr genial sein! Hab sie leider noch nicht testen können! Werde ich mir aber wahrscheinlich zulegen! :m


----------



## Pilkman (11. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*



LordHelmchen schrieb:


> ... die sollen ja auch sehr genial sein! ...



Wirklich?! Ich wage das zu bezweifeln... |kopfkrat 

... die Dinger sehen aus wie Nachbauten der originalen Fox Euroswinger. Bisher gab es bei den Nachbauten eher Abstufungen zwischen Schatten und totaler Finsternis, will sagen, so richtig prall waren die alle nicht. Würde mich daher wundern, wenn nun ein vernünftiger Euro-Swinger-Nachbau verkauft werden würde...


----------



## LordHelmchen (11. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

Ich kann leider nur wiedergeben, was ich gehört habe! #t 

Wenn sich niemand mit einem Erfahrungsbericht/Meinung findet, werde ich die dann wohl testen#c


----------



## punkarpfen (11. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

Auf cipro.de kann man einen Testberich von einem MkII Nachbau finden. Bei Swingern kommt man kaum an Fox vorbei. Ich nutze meist welche von Solar, aber die sind auch nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## Rudy (11. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

ich nutze die Fox Butt swinger, die haben den Selben Schnurclipmechanismus wie die mk2! Und die bekommt man schon für 10Euro das Stück.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Wirklich?! Ich wage das zu bezweifeln... |kopfkrat
> 
> ... die Dinger sehen aus wie Nachbauten der originalen Fox Euroswinger. Bisher gab es bei den Nachbauten eher Abstufungen zwischen Schatten und totaler Finsternis, will sagen, so richtig prall waren die alle nicht. Würde mich daher wundern, wenn nun ein vernünftiger Euro-Swinger-Nachbau verkauft werden würde...



Ich hatte das "Vergnügen" zuzusehen, wie die 10€ - Euros (Musste sein ) ohne "feindeinwirkung" zerbröselt sind... 
Die Fox-Swinger sind schon ne lohnende Investition, an die nur sehr wenige Swinger ran kommen.#6

Hab selber drei Stück mit original Schnurauslöser. (Das der nicht funktioniert ist absoluter Quatsch, der MK II Mechanismus is nur einfacher zu bedienen...)


----------



## Ultimate (11. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

Im Flohmarktteil hier im Bord verkaufe ich meine komplette Ausrüstung müsste morgen erscheinen darunter auch die MK2s


----------



## Pilkman (12. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> ... hab selber drei Stück mit original Schnurauslöser. (Das der nicht funktioniert ist absoluter Quatsch, der MK II Mechanismus is nur einfacher zu bedienen...)



Moin Diggäää,

mag ja sein, dass die Metallfinger Deiner Euros anstandslos funktionieren, ich hatte definitiv meine Probleme, wenn ich mit dünnerer Geflochtener und starkem Federdruck geangelt habe. 
Denn manchmal haben die Finger dann die Schnur bereits vorzeitig oder beim kleinsten Zupfer freigegeben, nicht so ganz Sinn der Sache.

Dem MKII-Auslöser ist es dagegen Brille, wie dick die Schnur ist. #6


----------



## harti911 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

Ich denke auch, dass der originale Auslösemechanismus von Fox unerreicht ist!

Für mich wäre ja die Krönung, wenn Fox endlich mal nen Euro-Swinger mit MKII-Verschluss anbieten würde...  

Und falls das nie passieren sollte, dann werde ich irgendwann bestimmt man nen Umbau vornehmen müssen, aber noch warte ich! |supergri


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

Also bis zu 15er Geflochtenen ging es einwandfrei, allerdings muss man beim Einklippen schon etwas vorsichtiger sein...


----------



## Pilkman (12. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*



harti911 schrieb:


> ... und falls das nie passieren sollte, dann werde ich irgendwann bestimmt man nen Umbau vornehmen müssen, aber noch warte ich! |supergri



Hi Harti!

Guck mal, tut gar nicht weh...  :m


----------



## harti911 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

Mensch Markus, das ist aber sehr gemein von Dir mich so in Versuchung zu bringen! :q 

Ich werd mal drüber nachdenken, aber derzeit stehen bei mir jede Menge anderer Projekte ins Haus, so dass ich das mal irgendwo ganz weit hinten anstellen werde! #6


----------



## TED74 (6. März 2017)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

Mal eine Frage:
Hat der Aufklappknochen der mk eine Feder?
Einer von meinen geht sehr leicht so das ich ihn nicht mehr waagerecht stellen kann ohne das er fast aufgeht.


----------



## rosebad (6. März 2017)

*AW: Swinger Fox MK2 - Wo kaufen / Alternativen?*

Gerade gesehen bei Athleteshop in orange für 20,16 €


----------

